# spouse visa financial requirement help help



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

I am currently in the UK with a fiancee visa and thinking to apply for the spouse visa as soon as I get married in this November.
I just found the financial requirement for spouse visa rather confusing.

our profiles- my fiance has been working a part time job with annual salary of about £9000 over years. He quit his job in July this year and has just started his new full time job this October with annual salary of £ 18600. I have savings of about £40000 in my home country for over just 6 months. Now I am so confused which category to choose.

Category A-he hasn't been in his new job for 6 months
Category B-I haven't got enough cash savings over 12 months and cash savings cannot be counted to meet he shortfall for income over the 12 months.

Is it possible just to apply under Category D cash savings and combine with his average salary for the past 6 months?
Will cash savings in my home country be counted valid?
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> I am currently in the UK with a fiancee visa and thinking to apply for the spouse visa as soon as I get married in this November.
> I just found the financial requirement for spouse visa rather confusing.
> 
> our profiles- my fiance has been working a part time job with annual salary of about £9000 over years. He quit his job in July this year and has just started his new full time job this October with annual salary of £ 18600. I have savings of about £40000 in my home country for over just 6 months. Now I am so confused which category to choose.
> ...


Unfortunately, as he has left his employment paying £9000 a year, the clock is reset and you have to wait further 6 months before you can apply, under Category A with new employer (with help from Category D where needed).

If you had applied before he got the new job, a combination of A and D would have been possible. Taking £9000 as his salary over 6 months, you needed further £9600 through savings. Convert the local currency amount by day's final spot rate on oanda.com to get the sterling amount. You needed 9600 x 2.5 + 16000 = £40,000. So you were more-or-less there.


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

If you have to wait until March 2013 meaning your fiance has been with his employer for 6 months, you meet the financial requirement under category A straight forward, you dont need any saving, and you dont need to demonstrate that your fiance earned 18.600 12 months prior to application period. But if you gonna apply in the beginning of Nov 12, and I assumed your fiance left his job in the end of july 2012, and started new job in the beginning of 0ct 12, you will need 41,750 in saving (under category B and D)


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Can cash savings in a foreign bank account be counted?


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> If you have to wait until March 2013 meaning your fiance has been with his employer for 6 months, you meet the financial requirement under category A straight forward, you dont need any saving, and you dont need to demonstrate that your fiance earned 18.600 12 months prior to application period. But if you gonna apply in the beginning of Nov 12, and I assumed your fiance left his job in the end of july 2012, and started new job in the beginning of 0ct 12, you will need 41,750 in saving (under category B and D)


Thanks for the reply. I am on a fiancee visa at the moment and I came to the UK just 4 days before he started his new job. Therefore, my worry is if I am going to wait until he has been on his new job for 6 months, my visa will expire before that.

if I choose the category B and D, does the cash savings need to be held for over 6 months or 12 months?


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

stelyaya said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am on a fiancee visa at the moment and I came to the UK just 4 days before he started his new job. Therefore, my worry is if I am going to wait until he has been on his new job for 6 months, my visa will expire before that.
> 
> if I choose the category B and D, does the cash savings need to be held for over 6 months or 12 months?


6 months. and cash saving in foreign bank will be taken into account, as long as in your name or in joint names or in ur fiance name. So you need to apply before your visa expired, right? If you need me to help you to do the financial report, do not hesitate to send PM to me. I am an accountant, or if you are accountant yourself, I believe you can calculate the break down and make a report for UKBA.


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

May I know your fiancee visa under old or new rules?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

blibli46 said:


> If you have to wait until March 2013 meaning your fiance has been with his employer for 6 months, you meet the financial requirement under category A straight forward, you dont need any saving, and you dont need to demonstrate that your fiance earned 18.600 12 months prior to application period. But if you gonna apply in the beginning of Nov 12, and I assumed your fiance left his job in the end of july 2012, and started new job in the beginning of 0ct 12, you will need 41,750 in saving (under category B and D)


By March 2013, the OP's partner will only have been in his new job for 5 months. Under Category A, each month he should make at least £1550, and if it ever drops below that (e.g. because some of his salary may be in commission or bonus and may not be paid every month), he won't meet the requirement. That's why I said savings may come in useful.

As I've explained, the OP cannot apply now or next month under Cat B and D, as the sponsor hasn't earned £18,600 in the past 12 months and past shortfall cannot be met by savings.

And why £41750? 41750 - 16000 = 25750, and divide by 2.5 and you get 10300. If it's the missing amount, then his salary would be £8300, which it wasn't (£9000). The savings required is £40,000, as I calculated above.


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

blibli46 said:


> May I know your fiancee visa under old or new rules?


It is under the old rules I applied for it before the 8th of July in China.


----------



## blibli46 (May 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> By March 2013, the OP's partner will only have been in his new job for 5 months. Under Category A, each month he should make at least £1550, and if it ever drops below that (e.g. because some of his salary may be in commission or bonus and may not be paid every month), he won't meet the requirement. That's why I said savings may come in useful.
> 
> As I've explained, the OP cannot apply now or next month under Cat B and D, as the sponsor hasn't earned £18,600 in the past 12 months and past shortfall cannot be met by savings.
> 
> And why £41750? 41750 - 16000 = 25750, and divide by 2.5 and you get 10300. If it's the missing amount, then his salary would be £8300, which it wasn't (£9000). The savings required is £40,000, as I calculated above.


should be in the beginning of April, yeah ... so he has been with the same employer for 6 months and can go straight forward. I would like to make a break down to show it will be 41,750, well it is too complicated to display here, thats why i said if she is an accountant herself I believe she can do it herself.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> It is under the old rules I applied for it before the 8th of July in China.


Ah, you should have stated that at the beginning!
This changes everything. You only need £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage and council tax).


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> By March 2013, the OP's partner will only have been in his new job for 5 months. Under Category A, each month he should make at least £1550, and if it ever drops below that (e.g. because some of his salary may be in commission or bonus and may not be paid every month), he won't meet the requirement. That's why I said savings may come in useful.
> 
> As I've explained, the OP cannot apply now or next month under Cat B and D, as the sponsor hasn't earned £18,600 in the past 12 months and past shortfall cannot be met by savings.
> 
> And why £41750? 41750 - 16000 = 25750, and divide by 2.5 and you get 10300. If it's the missing amount, then his salary would be £8300, which it wasn't (£9000). The savings required is £40,000, as I calculated above.


Thank you very much for your reply,
What would be your suggestions to me? my fiancee visa is valid for 6 months from 24/09/2012 onward and my fiance has entered his new job on the 01/10/2012. If I wait for 6 months for him to be in his new job, my fiancee visa will just expire before I can make the application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> Thank you very much for your reply,
> What would be your suggestions to me? my fiancee visa is valid for 6 months from 24/09/2012 onward and my fiance has entered his new job on the 01/10/2012. If I wait for 6 months for him to be in his new job, my fiancee visa will just expire before I can make the application.


Ignore all that - it only applies to those under the new rules. As you are under the old, all you need to show is you have each week £111.45 left after housing costs. So you can apply now as you obviously have that amount each week, based on your sponsor's pre-tax monthly income of £1,550.


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Ignore all that - it only applies to those under the new rules. As you are under the old, all you need to show is you have each week £111.45 left after housing costs. So you can apply now as you obviously have that amount each week, based on your sponsor's pre-tax monthly income of £1,550.


That is great
I am not exactly sure that I have applied under the old rules.
I made an application for a fiancee visa on the 02/07/2012 in China, and the visa that I am given is valid from 24/09/2012, does it mean I have applied under the old rules?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> That is great
> I am not exactly sure that I have applied under the old rules.
> I made an application for a fiancee visa on the 02/07/2012 in China, and the visa that I am given is valid from 24/09/2012, does it mean I have applied under the old rules?


It's the date of application that counts. As you applied before 9th July, it's under the old rules.


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It's the date of application that counts. As you applied before 9th July, it's under the old rules.


thank you very much!
What is the exact financial requirement for the old rules?
Which application form should I use?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> thank you very much!
> What is the exact financial requirement for the old rules?
> Which application form should I use?


£111.45 per week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage) and council tax.
FLR(M). Ignore Setion 7a and complete 7b (maintenance requirement).


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage) and council tax.
> FLR(M). Ignore Setion 7a and complete 7b (maintenance requirement).


I am just reading section 7b, it says complete this section if you were granted leave to enter/remain as a partner before the 9th July 2012.
-I applied before the 9th of July 2012, however the visa was not granted before the 9th of July 2012? am I qualified to use the old rules?
-it says to enter/remain as a partner, my visa is a fiancee visa, is that the same?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

stelyaya said:


> I am just reading section 7b, it says complete this section if you were granted leave to enter/remain as a partner before the 9th July 2012.
> -I applied before the 9th of July 2012, however the visa was not granted before the 9th of July 2012? am I qualified to use the old rules?
> -it says to enter/remain as a partner, my visa is a fiancee visa, is that the same?
> Thank you very much!


Yes you are. It's the date of application that matters, even if your visa was issued after 9th July. You are applying on FLR(M) as partner, following your marriage.


----------



## sairo (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Joppa,

May I ask you a question.. my fiance is a British citizen, her wage is up to £22000 before tax, do we still need to have a saving in order me to apply for spouse visa?

Thnx in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sairo said:


> May I ask you a question.. my fiance is a British citizen, her wage is up to £22000 before tax, do we still need to have a saving in order me to apply for spouse visa?


No. Provided your sponsor earns £18600 with the same employer for 6 month, or if the total salared income comes to £18600 in the past 12 months, you meet the financial requiremnet.


----------



## sairo (Oct 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No. Provided your sponsor earns £18600 with the same employer for 6 month, or if the total salared income comes to £18600 in the past 12 months, you meet the financial requiremnet.


 

One more thing Joppa. Can financial requirments be satisfied by combining sponsors earning and his/her partners income? For isntance, if sponsor has £14000 per/anu and partner £6000 can their joint income meet the requirments?

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sairo said:


> One more thing Joppa. Can financial requirments be satisfied by combining sponsors earning and his/her partners income? For isntance, if sponsor has £14000 per/anu and partner £6000 can their joint income meet the requirments?
> 
> Thank you


If the non-UK partner is in the UK on a visa which allows them to work, yes. If the non-UK partner is not employed in the UK, then no.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> If the non-UK partner is in the UK on a visa which allows them to work, yes. If the non-UK partner is not employed in the UK, then no.


There are certain types of non-employment income received by either of them anywhere in the world that can count, such as property rental, investments, bank interests or pensions.


----------



## sairo (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you very much
What do I need to provide as evidence of meeting the old rules for financial requirement?
bank statements for 6 months or 12 months?
payslips
letters from employer?
any other documents I need to provide?


----------



## Burt888 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why can't shortfall if using category b be made up with savings it does mention them ... I have 2 jobs I earned £17000 from both and was going to apply category cat b and savings do I need to apply cat a and savings


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> £111.45 per week left over after paying for housing (rent or mortgage) and council tax.
> FLR(M). Ignore Setion 7a and complete 7b (maintenance requirement).


Thank you very much
What do I need to provide as evidence of meeting the old rules for financial requirement?
bank statements for 6 months or 12 months?
payslips
letters from employer?
any other documents I need to provide?


----------



## stelyaya (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you very much
What do I need to provide as evidence of meeting the old rules for financial requirement?
bank statements for 6 months or 12 months?
payslips
letters from employer?
any other documents I need to provide?


----------



## shane147 (Oct 16, 2012)

stelyaya said:


> Thank you very much
> What do I need to provide as evidence of meeting the old rules for financial requirement?
> bank statements for 6 months or 12 months?
> payslips
> ...


You might have to show where your savings come from


----------

